
Evernote Privacy Policy Lets Employees Read Your Notes - some1else
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2016/12/14/worst-privacy-policy-evernote/
======
heisenbit
Not a user of Evernote as I would only use such a service if the data on the
server is encrypted. I assume a lot of users see Evernote not as a sharing but
as a note keeping tool and are assuming a great deal of privacy. I understand
it is tempting to have so much data potentially to access but frankly I find
the plan horrifying, the opt out not acceptable and the notice period too
short.

~~~
mobitar
End-to-end encryption is tricky for companies like these, and until the main
stream starts demanding encryption, private companies will continue to ignore
it.

I'm working on open standard for encryption and ownership of notes. See
[https://standardnotes.org](https://standardnotes.org).

If you'd like to contribute, send me a message.

